# Silicone Ice Cube Trays



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I have acquired a few silicone ice cube trays in adorable halloween shapes. I already have an ice cube maker and really don't have much need to make cute shaped ice cubes. But I was thinking I could easily use the molds to make something like chocolates or other treats. Has anybody done this before, or know of any recipes or anything that can be made with silicone molds?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am going to use mine for jello shots.
You can do chocolate I have seen someone do it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the ones from the Dollar Tree so I had my grandma make fudge. Worked well for her and it was so good. I want to try them with Jello Shots but I'm afraid they are to small.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

I tried with jello shots last year but they didn't set fully, so it was just a huge mess. I like the fudge idea tho.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont know anything about this. Although I have brain icecube kind. So I like floating brain in my ice tea or soda. LOL!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

With jello shots you need to use less water to get them to set.
I use half water and half alchol.And use about 2oz less.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

The jello shots were a disaster for me too. Not sure if it was the recipe or that I didn't pre-spray the molds. Didn't someone say something about how jello jigglers are different than jello and work better for this kind of stuff? May be something to look into.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, I may do a little research and try mine again. I'll try earlier this year, so if they mess up, I can fix the recipe. And eat the leftovers...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Last night I tested the jello shot idea a few times but using sprite. They diden't work well at all. I did the half&half and then I did another one with 75% sprite 25% water and they still sucked. 

They have been sitting all day untill about 20 minutes ago when I first tasted them. They suck. I'll get fudge recipe from my grandma if anyone is interested in that. (fudge works great.)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You could use them for paper mache molds. Just pop some celluclay in it, let it dry & you've got little ghost decorations or whatever. That's why I bought some eyeball molds that were supposed to be used for chocolate, I made some celluclay eyeballs & used them in a couple of masks & skellys.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> You could use them for paper mache molds. Just pop some celluclay in it, let it dry & you've got little ghost decorations or whatever. That's why I bought some eyeball molds that were supposed to be used for chocolate, I made some celluclay eyeballs & used them in a couple of masks & skellys.


that's a cool idea!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> You could use them for paper mache molds. Just pop some celluclay in it, let it dry & you've got little ghost decorations or whatever. That's why I bought some eyeball molds that were supposed to be used for chocolate, I made some celluclay eyeballs & used them in a couple of masks & skellys.


ooooo I like that idea. Thing is I'm not very crafty but it won't hurt anything to try it.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

You can also use silicone molds for butter...Maybe not very halloweeny, but you can. Just a thought.


----------



## foxall (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the ideas here! And rockplayson, I would totally dig a fudge recipe! I don't have that on the menu, so that would make a great addition.


----------



## malevolence (Oct 17, 2005)

*RE: Jello Shot Recipes*



dustin2dust said:


> The jello shots were a disaster for me too. Not sure if it was the recipe or that I didn't pre-spray the molds. Didn't someone say something about how jello jigglers are different than jello and work better for this kind of stuff? May be something to look into.


This site has done a ton of research on making the best possible jello shots, taking into account flavor and consistancy and they have some Halloween specific recipes as well.

http://www.myscienceproject.org/halloween.html


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

rockplayson said:


> ooooo I like that idea. Thing is I'm not very crafty but it won't hurt anything to try it.


That's the great thing about the molds, they've got all the details there already, you just paint the right parts & you're done!


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I made jello shots in my Dollar Tree molds last year... the pumpkins didnt really work but the skulls did. The recipe is a bit different for jigglers, less water and less alcohol. You can also add a packet of unflavored gelatin to get them to set. I made mine a whole day ahead of time, so that worked.


----------

